# It saved my skin!! Could save yours too!!!



## Pretty (Nov 10, 2007)

For yeaaaarssss I've been having really bad acne and scars from acne. And I tried everythingggggggggg out there! believe me!!!

And I finaaaaaally found a solution.

Obagi Nu-Derm system!!!! an 18-week program.

I'm in my 8th week of using the system and the improvement is astonishing. And I have been getting no acne at all! (mashallah)
plus my brown scars all gonnnnne!

this is a video promo..... but take it from meeee, it workS!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JcrgYzUJqk8

http://www.obagi.com


----------



## luvsic (Nov 10, 2007)

hey there, this looks really cool! I am actually hoping to improve my skin too...my mom just ordered me some proactiv, but I don't know how well that will work for me becuase i've gotten mixed reviews from it and had mixed results  so if that fails, I might try this! I kind of have mild acne, and my skin tends to look kind of dull. Did it help brighten your skin too?


----------



## Pretty (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes but keep in mind its a really intensive system that involves peeling and dryness and redness


----------



## COBI (Nov 11, 2007)

My skin wasn't super bad, but I did try the Obagi Nu-Derm system and saw absolutely NO change.  I didn't even have the peeling, dryness or redness, they say to expect.

Luckily, I bought it at spalook.com where it was a LOT less than my friend paid at a dermatologist's office and they had a full refund policy, so after several weeks with no changes (including no adverse reactions), I was able to return it.  This option is why I chose to buy it at spalook because that's a lot of money to pay for something that doesn't work for you.

Glad it helped you, Pretty!  My friend loved it, also.


----------



## iheartcolor (Aug 20, 2008)

I am sooo interested in Obagi - but I am afraid of the cost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe I will try spalook.com since they take returns.

-Lauren


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

My mom has been using Obagi faithfully for a few years and LOVES it. She has some bad acne scars and I really feel this line of products has really helped her skin. For the first few weeks, her skin looked like hell, but I definitely think it was all worth it. Her skin looks radiant now and glows.

If it weren't so pricey, I'd get my hands on it too!


----------



## dyoung819 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got through Week 1 of the Nu-Derm system and my skin is definitely (but expectedly) looking like hell.  I have the whole nine yards: peeling, redness, just plain nasty.  I've given up trying to hide it with makeup, so I've already apologized to all my co-workers and my friends who have to put up with my face for the next few weeks.  I really really REALLY hope that this works out for me.  I have really annoying acne and I'm hoping that this will help me out and save my skin!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

my mom looooves obagi!


----------

